# HR20 On Demand?



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

Playing with my new HR20 I noticed an On Demand menu item that doesn't do anything. Is this feature not yet activated?


----------



## tfederov (Jul 6, 2003)

It's activated and works great. You need to have your HR20 on the network. If it's just been put on the network it may take some time for DIRECTV to turn it on from their side.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

tfederov said:


> It's activated and works great. You need to have your HR20 on the network. If it's just been put on the network it may take some time for DIRECTV to turn it on from their side.


What is 'some time'? It's been up and running (and networked) for about 36 hours now.


----------



## tfederov (Jul 6, 2003)

Few days to weeks but I'd be surprised if it took that long. There's an entire sub-forum at dbstalk http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=137 that covers it.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

I love On Demand.. just wish they would add HD content soon


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

scottjf8 said:


> I love On Demand.. just wish they would add HD content soon


Seconded on the HD content please! Add a lot more HD content and I'd be a very, very happy customer (rather than just a very happy customer  )


----------



## kmill14 (Dec 11, 2006)

bdowell said:


> Seconded on the HD content please! Add a lot more HD content and I'd be a very, very happy customer (rather than just a very happy customer  )


I'd be happy if they added content PERIOD. For someone who doesn't pay for premium channels like Starz, there is really maybe a handful of movies to download from a list of 100's. Seriously, what do people watch from On Demand (other than premium related content)


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I like to ask here

What's the best way to network my HR20 wirelessly?


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

MikeMar said:


> I like to ask here
> 
> What's the best way to network my HR20 wirelessly?


Ethernet Gaming adapter.

Buffalo or Lynksys


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

kmill14 said:


> I'd be happy if they added content PERIOD. For someone who doesn't pay for premium channels like Starz, there is really maybe a handful of movies to download from a list of 100's. Seriously, what do people watch from On Demand (other than premium related content)


I agree. there is basically nothing on there.


----------



## tfederov (Jul 6, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> I like to ask here
> 
> What's the best way to network my HR20 wirelessly?


I'm using Linksys wireless gaming adapters with mine. WGA54G is the model. Shouldn't run you more than $100.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

How's this guy?

http://www.amazon.com/Linksys-WGA54G-Wireless-G-Gaming-Adapter/dp/B00009X6DT

$70 seems like a lot to get on demand, and our network isn't that fast (slow dsl)


----------



## tfederov (Jul 6, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> How's this guy?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Linksys-WGA54G-Wireless-G-Gaming-Adapter/dp/B00009X6DT
> 
> $70 seems like a lot to get on demand, and our network isn't that fast (slow dsl)


Makes me wish I checked amazon before running to Circuit City.

The network connection will also allow you to stream music and photos (video coming soon) from your PC to the HR2x. To me it's worth the money because I use the MediaShare all the time.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

tfederov said:


> Makes me wish I checked amazon before running to Circuit City.
> 
> The network connection will also allow you to stream music and photos (video coming soon) from your PC to the HR2x. To me it's worth the money because I use the MediaShare all the time.


hmmm, I just wonder how well it will work w/ my internet connection.

Easy question, w/ the on demand, does it "stream" or does it download the content kinda like unbox and just adds to your now playing list??


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

I've got the Buffalo bridge/gaming adapter. Works great! :up:


----------



## badmonkey (Apr 8, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> hmmm, I just wonder how well it will work w/ my internet connection.
> 
> Easy question, w/ the on demand, does it "stream" or does it download the content kinda like unbox and just adds to your now playing list??


Downloads the content and adds to the playlist. You can begin watching prior to the download completing, though. Just like live TV, you have full trick play controls up to the point of 'live' (which, in the case of DoD content, is the point to which the content is downloaded)


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Sweet, so even a B adapter would be fine if we are in no rush.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> Sweet, so even a B adapter would be fine if we are in no rush.


Yeah, keep in mind that 812.11b is rated at 5.9Mbit/s . So unless you have a faster internet connection than that (which I guess is totally plausible now.. Im' stuck at 1.5 here.. /cry) it won't even slow you down.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

There is only about 3,100 programs available for download on DoD right now...
All depends on what you want to watch, and what appeals to you.

I usually find on average 1 or 2 shows to download, mostly the Kids stuff for my son, ~ daily.

And the HD content... is knocking on the doorstep.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks

I'll probably get a B then when I get it, and be ready for HD stuff too

have to fool around with it and get it all working

Thanks for the info


----------



## kmill14 (Dec 11, 2006)

ebonovic said:


> There is only about 3,100 programs available for download on DoD right now...
> All depends on what you want to watch, and what appeals to you.
> 
> I usually find on average 1 or 2 shows to download, mostly the Kids stuff for my son, ~ daily.
> ...


Well, I wouldn't mind watching movies, and hell, I would even pay for a # of the ones on the list. But I am not paying a monthly fee for a premium channel to do it. So, either they'll need to open up access to free movie content, or add a LOT more PPV-type movies for me to have any interest.

Maybe someday Tivo or someone else will partner with Netflix to get straight to TV rentals based on a monthly subscription, where the movie/shows content is similar to the titles available to Unbox or Netflix (all their content), which is all significantly greater than what DTV is offering right now.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

my wife and I have found quite a few shows to watch - she didn't care much for Up in Smoke though 

the DIY and FOOD shows are always fun to watch for us.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> How's this guy?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Linksys-WGA54G-Wireless-G-Gaming-Adapter/dp/B00009X6DT
> 
> $70 seems like a lot to get on demand, and our network isn't that fast (slow dsl)


makes me glad i ordered it for 66 last sunday...i heard prices on amazon are very up and down.

yes if you bought it at CC i'd take it back ASAP 100 bucks is nuts

For anyone else interested in networking i've read if you have 2 buffalo routers it's very EZ to do. (ie if you are starting from scratch it would pay to try to find them at CC etc since buffalo cant sell anymore new ones)


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> Sweet, so even a B adapter would be fine if we are in no rush.


almost wish i knew that...some really cheap B adapters were in ebay when i was looking. oh well i'll be happy with my gaming adapter.


----------



## coachO (Nov 26, 2004)

The VOD is nice but it lists all those channels I do not get, so I find I do not want to search through that entire list. I did download some xmas songs. 

Also, thanks for the post about the B adapter, I will have to get one for my other HR20.


----------



## itzme (Dec 7, 2004)

I have a question about those wireless bridge adapters to get On Demand. My question is for when I do upgrade (I still have the HR10-250). I already network my old classic Xbox with the Microsoft bridge to my wireless network. Since that bridge is kinda old, my guess is it uses 802.11b. Anways, is there any way I can use that bridge and SPLIT the network cable to network both the classic Xbox AND an HR20/HR21? Or do I need to buy another bridge like you all are discussing here.

Lastly, what are the search terms to use on ebay to find the cheapest wireless bridges that will work? Anyone have links to post?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99327

good networking thread


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Just a simple ethernet switch will do the "splitting" job.


----------



## itzme (Dec 7, 2004)

So I guess an ethernet switch is 'smart' and will split to whatever device needs the network, such as the HR20 or the XBOX. Hey, I wonder if I could USB an HR 20 into my Wii?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> hmmm, I just wonder how well it will work w/ my internet connection.
> 
> Easy question, w/ the on demand, does it "stream" or does it download the content kinda like unbox and just adds to your now playing list??


Works almost exactly like unbox. Pick a program, the download starts (or queues if you have something downloading). You can usually start watching after a few minutes.

The show shows up on your Playlist. The one thing I found different (or I just don't know how to do it on the HD Tivo) is that there is a queue you can look at for what is coming down next.

Right now, DirecTV's on demand has more free content than unbox, but less overall content. Comcast VOD is still king in terms of HD (as neither DirecTV nor unbox have any). Comcast also has quite a bit free stuff.

But I was a Comcast customer early on for its VOD and they had even less than DirecTV has now, so I am sure there will be more and more content as time goes on. It has actually been a pretty ambitious launch.


----------

